# Acrylic vs. Gel



## CandyApple (Jun 7, 2007)

What is the difference between Acrylic and Gel nails? I have never had either done and I would like to know the process?


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 7, 2007)

They are actually made out of the same products... Gel nails are typically stronger though. They also have Gel overlays which I think, are better than the whole nail being gel. I will usually have acrylic pink and whites and put a gel over lay on top of it... I'll use a UV based gel. This is stronger and will not yellow from the UV lights.. It doesn't come off when you use acetone either.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2007)

i have no idea, i usually get acrylics.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gel nails are typically stronger though Actually, other way around. Acrylics are stronger than gel. Though these days, gels are stronger than they used to be. Gel nails are more flexible than acrylic nails, and tend to look more natural as well.

As far as what is better, it's a matter of preference. Discuss with your nail tech which would be better, she will be able to analyse your nails and help you decide which is best for your nails.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had both types of nails done. Overall, I think I like gel nails better. When you have had enough of the nails, they are also easier to remove.


----------



## RhondaB (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had both in the past. I prefer gel. I think they feel more natural and they come off easier. They will both ruin your natural nail though, which is why I stopped getting them.


----------



## Bixlerette (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the gel nails. They use clear powder so it's more natural looking and they say you can go up to three before you need a fill. It is a bit more expensive but quite worth it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the gel nails. Just make sure who your going to does a good job at it. The first time I got gel nails 2 nails popped off within the first couple days.


----------



## Janailene (Sep 2, 2007)

i am dying to try also. The glue on nails just do not really do it.


----------



## PRPinup (Sep 4, 2007)

I love gel nails. I didn't notice a difference in strength but I did notice they are so much shinier than regular acrylic. Also with acrylic I would get lines where I would get a fill (hope that makes sense!) and I don't get that with gel fills.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 4, 2007)

Gels look more natural and dont break

I dissagree

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, other way around. Acrylics are stronger than gel. Though these days, gels are stronger than they used to be. Gel nails are more flexible than acrylic nails, and tend to look more natural as well.
As far as what is better, it's a matter of preference. Discuss with your nail tech which would be better, she will be able to analyse your nails and help you decide which is best for your nails.


----------

